# Use for twine and bags



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone gas a great use for twine from straw/hay bales or 50 pound feed bags.


Tonia


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a portable electric net fence that I would move around a lot to rotate pasture. I would use the twine to tie it in the corners for extra support and sometimes it would be quite a distance to the next tree or t post since I didn't want to move those all the time. (yeah...I can move the trees  ) I would just tie them together to make one long rope. 

I also know someone who would take it hiking since it was light and would use to tie things on top of the saddle/panniers. You don't feel guilty cutting it if needed like you might a brand new nice rope.

Mostly I would use the feed bag for a garbage bag to put the twine in. I really kind of hate the stuff. It has a life of it's own and can end up in places all over the farm. Can be dangerous if the goats get a hold of it and eat it or tangled around a leg. I understand the want to use it somehow though. We will see what others come up with.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hasligrove said:


> I really kind of hate the stuff. It has a life of it's own and can end up in places all over the farm.


That quote should be saved somewhere Rachel. It has a homey profoundness to it....lol

It is so true! We specifically put the baling twine in a large container every single time we open a bale but it still shows up in the most obscure places in the pasture and barn.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I don't know if they still buy them, but growing up we always saved the feed sacks. We would bundle them and tie the bundles with either wire or twine from hay. The last batch I sold when I was in hi- school in the late 90's, I got $0.15 a bag.
The bags are filled with dirt/ sand when pouring concrete.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My garden has bailing twine for peas and bean trellis. It is strung between T post. We use it to tie elk quarters onto frame packs. It holds our sun shelter up in the back yard. It is one of those things where you put all the poles together and you try to throw the canopy on, then the poles all fall apart. We use it to secure crippled fence post to new ones and the list goes on.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I personally used it once when my windshield wiper motor quite during a snow storm.
tied twine to wipers. I pulled from one side of pick up.
Hubby pulled from the other side. We made the 30 mile ride home
this way. Team work!

Or
you could make a rug.

http://www.ehow.com/list_7343448_crafts-make-baling-twine.html

http://horses.about.com/u/ua/choosingandusingtack/readertipsbindertwine.01.htm


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I used a piece to 'fix' a starter motor. The solenoid had gone out and it would turn but not engage. So I used the twine on the engagement lever. Pull the twine start motor release the twine.

I was in the middle of the Utah West desert at the time.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I use the twine for all kinds of hasty fixes, that sometimes become permenent  

The feedstore gives credit on bags returned , else they charge for the bags the feed comes in. 

When I kept bees I used the twine in the bee smoker, worked perfectly. 

Baling wire I think had more real uses but havent seen that in a long time. 

I have to agree with Rachel, the stuff has a life of its own.


----------



## Antistasia (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been thinking about trying to do some macrame with it to hang my spider plants out of reach of the chickens. I'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I forgot one use for sure, I use it for hasty wraps around campfire tripod poles, if high enough it lasts for the camp out, I also use it to string tarps when camping, I use a tarp often for summer camping as a lean-to. When I pack up the string gets snipped and into the fire in a last cleanup.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't feal right about throwing all those bags away too. so i stopped buying my feed in them. this may not be practical to you but it works great for me. i buy bulk. you have two choices the first is have the mill fill your pickup up then shovel it in to a bin at home or buy in one ton toats. the toats are reusable. moving them requires a tractor or a trailer dedicated for the toat parked under cover and protected from your goats. make sure to leave room around the toat so the cat can easily mouse.

all you have to do is decide how long 40 bags of feed last you to decide if it is right for you.

the cost savings is 40 bags at $.50 and the time and labor to fill the bags. You can easly save as much as $100.00 a ton.


the one ton grain toats taught me another thing 

DOORS TO THE BARN SHOULD OPEN OUT NOT IN LIKE MINE.
my goats are always busting in to my barn if the door is not latched.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Good thread, looks like I need to keep more of this around...right beside the duct tape. :smile:


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Depending on the type of feed bags...I have seen the paper ones used as hay feed bags in goat pens at the Fairs. Cut about a 12 inch diameter hole in the front, fill with hay and attach to the sides of the pen. Makes for a great temporary feeder and takes up little room.
Baling twine from the hay bales can be braided to make lead ropes, or handles for totes.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TOU said:


> Good thread, looks like I need to keep more of this around...right beside the duct tape. :smile:


Well....yeah! LOL Duct tape and baling twine/wire fix everything!!! They are 2 of the only 3 tools you will ever need. If it moves and isn't suppose to....duct tape or twine. It it doesn't move and should....WD40!

We use twine/wire for all kinds of stuff (we got wire on the alfalfa bales this year!!!) I use it to tie panels, tie stuff in the back of my pickup, we've used it for make-shift halters/ropes for horses and goats (Unfortunately, you can always find a string of it laying in the corral so catch the horse and pick up the twine and put it around the neck...we can lead most of our horses that way) With as much as we have laying around it doesn't bother me a bit to cut it and find a new piece to use. You can use it to hang saddles from rafters. Gosh...I even had a horse bridle when I was a kid that was held together with baling wire. I've heard a story about one of the big name horse trainers using wire as a quick fix to a saddle break (when the horse blew up and tore the saddle to heck the wire held!) It makes a great fire starter too...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fee...WfqQGEwoHgBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=921

Just a google search because I couldn't remember the site off hand, but people do make bags/totes/purses out of old feed bags...

I have watched my SO make lead ropes out of seven strands of bailing twine into a very pretty circular braid. You can also weave it into rugs, bowls and other accessories too.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband told me I should write a book on 101 uses for hay twine - I use it to fix loose panels - tying them to posts, to hang hay feeders, to hang tarps, to stabilize grain feeders, as collars on the goats when one gets out (or on the dogs), to secure gates, the list goes on and on. I keep it in the tack box to take to shows because sometimes the pens have a loose gate or latch that a sneaky goat can get out. You can hang signs with it. 

Now I have to go look at the link on how to make a rug! :wahoo:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I save the paper feed bags to place under my does when they kid, but throw the plastic ones away.
I have used twine to repair fences and make leashes & collars, or anything else that comes to mind at the moment.... 

"Necessity is the mother of invention", right?


----------

